# Oh boy...A 'restored' 1934 Elgin Twinbar you say,eh?...



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2018)

https://cosprings.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-1934-elgin-twinbar/6585855866.html

"I picked up this bike several years ago and restored it . It`s one of several I`ve restores and selling . The bike is a 26" and not only looks cool but it rides as nice . I also have a JC Higgins Colorflow , Hawthorne Delirium Flow Cycle , Columbia , Elgin , Roadmaster , Schwinn Whizzer . I`m firm on the price so please don't go there !
The sale of this bike has to be in cash and in person only !
If interested i`m only a phone call away !"


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2018)

That's purty


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 6, 2018)

He’s firm on price, so please don’t go there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2018)

"It`s one of several I`ve restores and selling ." Besides his command of the English language he has mad restoration skills--these are the kind of people that entertain me!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 6, 2018)

watching way to much Ricks Restorations


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 6, 2018)

He really cherry’d it out


----------



## spoker (Jun 6, 2018)

it doesnt have a seat post?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Posted 18 Very Nice Pictures.
Not all Bike Lovers are CABErs


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2018)

I like how the fenders change from photo to photo. Sometimes they are twinbar fenders, sometimes they are not....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Yep that triple plate fork is jacked up--why the change?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Posted 18 Very Nice Pictures.
> Not all Bike Lovers are CABErs





I was admiring the photography as well.
Gotta say: more effort than many posts here...just sayin'


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2018)

You guys need to stop picking in my backyard!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> You guys need to stop picking in my backyard!



Yeah guys. Let's back off & let Chad get this one. It would look amazing next to the Speedster!!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2018)

I was going to get it when it was at $4500. Then when I was about to pull the trigger, he lowered the price prompting me to question the accuracy of the restoration.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> I like how the fenders change from photo to photo. Sometimes they are twinbar fenders, sometimes they are not....




I wonder which set of fenders comes with the bike.
It's also shown with and without the rack. 
Is the rack is some sort of repop? No hole for the taillight. Or did some come without a taillight?


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 7, 2018)

Restroyed is more like it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Is the rack is some sort of repop? No hole for the taillight. Or did some come without a taillight?




Ah yes: Looks like a cast replica:


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 7, 2018)

Seen the bike in person, know the seller, will not budge on any prices.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 7, 2018)

I can't stand paint over fender brace rivets....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2018)

Its not a bad price considering that since its a '34 this is the earliest known example.


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2018)

I love "restorations" LOL If you are going to fork up an old bike use the proper terminology. Restoration,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Its not a bad price considering that since its a '34 this is the earliest known example.




It might be a prototype.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm "Delirium" with envy. 
NOT!


----------

